# Dinosaur skin?   :)



## BANDERSNATCH (May 3, 2013)

70 thousand thousand year-old dinosaur skin.  lol

http://phys.org/news/2013-04-scientists-rare-dinosaur-skin-fossil.html

skin.....soft tissue....dino DNA....    how in the sam hill could skin and blood vessels stay intact for millions of years?   

Maybe.....just maybe....    THEY AREN'T 70 MILLION YEARS OLD????????


----------



## atlashunter (May 3, 2013)

They didn't stay intact. They fossilized.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (May 3, 2013)

“What’s not clear is what happened to this dinosaur and how it died,” he said. 

lol      Duh....      Drowned maybe??????????


----------



## Four (May 3, 2013)

So a group of scientists make a great discovery, that could answer a lot of open questions about the world and dinosaurs, as well as clarify some other information. They'll go on to do hours of research and experiments, while testing and rejecting hypothesis in order to try to piece things together.

But somehow you're smug because they're not sure yet how the sample they've found held up so well over millions of years....


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (May 3, 2013)

Four said:


> So a group of scientists make a great discovery, that could answer a lot of open questions about the world and dinosaurs, as well as clarify some other information. They'll go on to do hours of research and experiments, while testing and rejecting hypothesis in order to try to piece things together.
> 
> But somehow you're smug because they're not sure yet how the sample they've found held up so well over millions of years....



Yes.        it bewilders them.


----------



## atlashunter (May 3, 2013)

Bander you as lost as a goose in a snow storm.


----------



## Four (May 3, 2013)

Seriously, this thread is so silly.

Every now and then somebody posts a scientific article about a new discovery, naturally in the article it talks about the issue critically, citing issues that the scientists aren't sure of.

Then all of a sudden BOOM Scientists don't know everything, CheckMate Atheists!


----------



## atlashunter (May 3, 2013)

Yeah checkmate atheists!


----------



## drippin' rock (May 3, 2013)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> 70 thousand thousand year-old dinosaur skin.  lol
> 
> http://phys.org/news/2013-04-scientists-rare-dinosaur-skin-fossil.html
> 
> ...


How old do you reckon dinosaur fossils are?


----------



## GA DAWG (May 3, 2013)

Can I get a pair of dinosaur skin boots?


----------



## ted_BSR (May 4, 2013)

Science doesn't lie. It can't. Scientists tell lies.


----------



## atlashunter (May 5, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> Science doesn't lie. It can't. Scientists tell lies.



What did you say your occupation was?


----------



## ted_BSR (May 5, 2013)

atlashunter said:


> What did you say your occupation was?



True, I am a scientist. My statement was not meant to be all inclusive.


----------



## atlashunter (May 5, 2013)

ted_BSR said:


> True, I am a scientist. My statement was not meant to be all inclusive.



This is like a used car salesman warning how untrustworthy used car salesmen can be.


----------



## ted_BSR (May 17, 2013)

atlashunter said:


> This is like a used car salesman warning how untrustworthy used car salesmen can be.



Precisely correct!


----------

